# Yummy lunch



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

well,my husband was not coming home for lunch,so i was all by myself,didnt feel like cooking for myself,decided to whip up something quick with the things i had on hand.I had some hot mashed potatoes in the fridge,some sliced baby bella mushrooms,eggs and cheese.I buttered a small oven proof bowl,spread a layer of mashed potatoes in the bottom of the bowl,placed a couple chunks of butter on them,then put a boiled egg's slices on the potatoes,topped them with powdered parmesan and romano cheeses,next i spread a layer of sliced mushrooms,topped them with some hellman's mayo,lots of shredded mozzerella,and parmesan and romano cheeses,baked it at 400 for 12 minutes.It was really yummy,i finished all of it.Now i'm thinking it can be a fabulous dish for breakfasts and brunches.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

All but the mushrooms sound really good, Sarah!


----------



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

you dont like mushrooms or u just think eating them with eggs and potatoes is weird?


----------



## QSis (Nov 21, 2005)

I think your invention is ingenius and sounds great, Sarah!  I love everything you put on it!  Butter, cheese AND mayo?!  YaHOO!  LOL!  

I'm sure it would work if you piled crumbled bacon, sausage or hash on there, too, what the heck!

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> you dont like mushrooms or u just think eating them with eggs and potatoes is weird?


 
Don't like them Don't know why, just never could get a taste for them.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> I think your invention is ingenius and sounds great, Sarah! I love everything you put on it! Butter, cheese AND mayo?! YaHOO! LOL!
> 
> I'm sure it would work if you piled crumbled bacon, sausage or hash on there, too, what the heck!
> 
> Lee


 
Hash? Q? What do you people eat there?


----------



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> I think your invention is ingenius and sounds great, Sarah! I love everything you put on it! Butter, cheese AND mayo?! YaHOO! LOL!
> 
> I'm sure it would work if you piled crumbled bacon, sausage or hash on there, too, what the heck!
> 
> Lee


 
  i dont eat bacon and pork,but i'm sure som crumbled beef sausage will taste gr8 too


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds really good to me.  The mayo sounds odd, but it probably adds a really creamy texture.


----------



## marmar (Nov 21, 2005)

That sounds really good. Except the mayo... mayo's always bugged me for some reason.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds scrumptious!  What a delightful way to nurture yourself!  I always cook special for myself when DH is away.  It's, as Martha would say, a good thing!

2


----------



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Sounds really good to me. The mayo sounds odd, but it probably adds a really creamy texture.


 
 i know the mayo sounds odd specially when u r baking it!but i just dumped in it whatever i found in the fridge,mayo just happened to catch my eye,so i used it too,and believe me i wasnt sorry,it was delcious!


----------



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

marmar said:
			
		

> That sounds really good. Except the mayo... mayo's always bugged me for some reason.


 
 i absolutely love mayo but try not to eat it too much,has loads n loads of calories


----------



## sarah (Nov 21, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Sounds scrumptious! What a delightful way to nurture yourself! I always cook special for myself when DH is away. It's, as Martha would say, a good thing!
> 
> 2


 
 yeah lindatooo,i'm trying to eat good these days for the sake of my baby


----------

